# Prunes and custard?



## carlinb17 (Nov 15, 2021)

__





						Prunes and custard
					

I already made my own OSHpark board for this pedal so I don't really need it but I think it would sell well on the site and the schematic for it is out there. I personally used the dead end fx schem... I wanted to order one from them but it's just to ridiculous the amount of board space wasted...




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




I saw this and wonder if it’s still floating around?


----------



## tommasoc (Dec 16, 2021)

Looking for the same answer!


----------



## finebyfine (Dec 16, 2021)

Adding to the chorus once again on this one


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Dec 16, 2021)

And the fuzzdog one is great for our European pals.  Defx also has it but the board, as per usual, is bigger than the others.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 16, 2021)

You might want to try a stripboard build. It’s a relatively simple circuit


----------



## PBWilson1970 (Dec 20, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> You might want to try a stripboard build. It’s a relatively simple circuit


That's what I did. One of these days it'll be put into a housing.


----------

